# One Month Progress of My Sorority.



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

*One Month Progress of My Planted Sorority.*

First day of set up. Hard scape with stones and spiderwood .


Two weeks later when water levels is stable. Girls added to the tank.


Two weeks ago before the holiday. More plants added to the tank.


Today after water change and trimming.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

kitkat67 said:


> Beautiful tank!


Thank you! 😊😊


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous tank. Great aquascaping. I should be so talented!

However, I believe people who've had sororities will tell you you have about a quarter to a third the amount of plants you need. :-( According to everything I've read to keep aggression to a minimum a sorority's tank needs to be jam packed with plants with no large open areas.


----------



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Gorgeous tank. Great aquascaping. I should be so talented!
> 
> However, I believe people who've had sororities will tell you you have about a quarter to a third the amount of plants you need. :-( According to everything I've read to keep aggression to a minimum a sorority's tank needs to be jam packed with plants with no large open areas.


Thanks for your concerns. I got told the same thing before too  but the true is the distance of the opening from the glass to the hard scale and plants is less than an inch. Only the middle of the tank is open more about 3-4 inches because that is where the filter is. From the hard scale to the back glass is very dense with plants


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Beautiful tank!

It's so odd. Here on bettafish everyone talks about sororities like hell and how you need to not be able to look through the tank. But, in another fish community so many people have 10g with barley any coverage and they always turn out fine.


----------



## Changy (Oct 26, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> It's so odd. Here on bettafish everyone talks about sororities like hell and how you need to not be able to look through the tank. But, in another fish community so many people have 10g with barley any coverage and they always turn out fine.


People often saying the same thing that keep the tank dense and don't leave much of open space. Of course that is the safest way you can do to keep your betta sorority. However, there are always way around. My case I raise fish together since they very young, then when they grown to adult age and showing agressive I will selected the least agressive one into one group. That way I can keep them in a tank that not dense like a forest. My tank is provided enough space for for them to hide and enough room of each of them claim their territory.

People have different opinion and often scare so they always go with safe way  I like challenges hehehe


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

What a beautiful tank! I'm very jealous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeautifulBettaFishies (Dec 21, 2014)

Dense coverage is always the best way. I have an open space, but otherwise my tank is pretty full. I want to add more plants because I feel I'm not providing enough so I'm going to add more. 

Having a sorority where the fish are fine, is very different to a sorority where they are happy. That's why I'd like to add more plants, and minimise the possibility of torn fins and aggression. I'd like them to live just as long as any other betta kept alone.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

You should do a guide on how you aquascape!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love it! I can't wait to see how it is when those middle plants get bigger.


----------

